# Sunflower vs Zora of Termina



## Meowth (Feb 6, 2015)

[size=+2]*Sunflower vs Zora of Termina*[/size]



Sunflower said:


> *Format*: 2v2, single, set
> *DQ*: Two weeks
> *Damage Cap*: 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
> ...


*Sunflower's active squad*

 *Holly* the female Lillipup <Vital Spirit>
 *Caesar* the male Growlithe <Intimidate>
 *Mondo* the male Drilbur <Sand Rush>
 *Euclid* the male Deino <Hustle>
 *Tyri* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Jaffacake* the female Buneary <Run Away>
 *Lollipop* the male Panpour <Gluttony>
 *Darwin* the male Archen <Defeatist>
 *Nubbins* the male Espurr <Own Tempo>
 *Aine* the female Flabébé (Orange Flower) <Flower Veil>


*Zora of Termina's active squad*

 *Cyndra* the female Typhlosion <Blaze>
 *Sheila* the female Ninetales <Flash Fire>
 *Hera* the female Kirlia <Synchronize>
 *Anya* the female Zubat <Inner Focus>
 *Scarlet* the female Zorua <Illusion>
 *Jade* the female Yamask <Mummy>
 *Grace* the female Fennekin <Magician>
 *Q* the female Elgyem <Synchronize>
 *Marama* the female Inkay <Contrary>
 *Alexis* the female Doublade <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone

The random numbers say:

- Zora sends out first
- Sunflower sends out second and attacks
- Zoreau attacks second


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 6, 2015)

Let's get 'em, *Alexis.*


----------



## see ya (Feb 7, 2015)

Heh heh heh. *Euclid*, you're up. 

You're in your element, my little troglodyte buddy. Start by *Taunt*ing the sword. You're going to be attacked, and you're probably not going to be too happy about that, so go ahead and let out your *Spite*. By this point you're bruised and injured. No fun! Get in there and use *Assurance*. 

*Taunt* ~ *Spite* ~ *Assurance*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay.

*Protect* against that Taunt, then use *Iron Defense.* Then hit him over the head with something nice and basic. Like... *Brick Break.* That's nice and simple.

*Protect ~ Iron Defense ~ Brick Break*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 7, 2015)

A dim trail of glowing mushrooms led the trainers  to their destination, Sunflower leading the way with her opponent and  the referee trailing behind, trying not to lose her in the dark thorny  thickets beneath the light-devouring canopy. She urged them on into a  thorny passage lit with an eerie greenish light, declaring that this was  the place, and together they sped ahead into a wide clearing. 

They wandered around, inspecting their battleground for today's  festivities. There was still a certain gloom pervading the entire area,  the thick tangle of branches far above firmly blocking the sun, but it  was by no means too dark to effectively battle in. The trio chose their  places, after which the referee gave the command to send out, his order  answered by two bursts of light yielding a Deino unfazed by the dim  arena and a Doublade gleefully clutching a dark purple stone in her  tassel, fantasising about the evolution she would be getting all too  soon. After an officious reading of the rules, during which Euclid the  Deino sized up Alexis the Doublade while she menacingly unsheathed  herself, the order was given for battle to commence.

* =Sunflower vs Zora of Termina: Round One=* []

*Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Mood: "sure is dark here. Same as everywhere else."
Condition: none
Taunt ~ Spite ~ Assurance

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Mood: clutching her Dusk Stone excitedly.
Condition: none
Protect ~ Iron Defense ~ Brick Break​


As the battle opened, Euclid decided to start it off with a bit of good  old-fashioned trash talk. He sought Alexis' attention with a  confrontational yell, boisterously talking himself up while denigrating  everything about his opponent that he could think of. Not a Pokémon  alive could fail to be utterly riled up by such a torrent of abuse!  Alexis, however, never responded, her two swords crossing defensively  against each other while a soundproof wall of energy flashed around her.  Euclid raised his voice and exaggerated his infuriatingly cocky poses,  but Alexis failed to take the bait, and finally he gave up, the barrier  blinking away as he did.

Euclid scowled. How dare she just ignore such an epic tirade? He'd been saving up those insults for weeks and she just _ignores_  them?! Well, this would not stand. She would pay for this. As Alexis  left her defensive pose, a dark purple aura enveloped her, and she felt  weary and sluggish. Quickly she returned to her normal stance, perplexed  by the odd sensation; it felt as though that tactic was suddenly sealed  off somehow, much harder to perform than usual. Nonetheless she felt  the defensive approach was the way to go, her body glimmering in the  greenish bioluminescence as a layer of liquid metal seeped from her  body, covering both her blades and tassels evenly and hardening into a  protective layer.

She came to be glad of this very quickly. Rushing across the arena in  quick lumbering strides, Euclid suddenly leapt on her, sinking his fangs  into her right tassel and chomping hard. She winced, spinning around  wildly to dislodge him until finally his grip weakened, flipping him  into the air. Before he could land, Alexis carefully aimed her  counter-attack and swept her right sword down in a savage vertical blow,  smashing Euclid into the ground.


*Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: *91%* | Energy: 91%
Mood: rapidly coming up with more choice words for Alexis.
Condition: none
Taunt ~ Spite ~ Assurance

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 92% | Energy: 90%
Mood: wiping dragon spit off her tassel crossly.
Condition: Def+2. Protect spited (+4% energy to use).
Protect ~ Iron Defense ~ Brick Break​ 
*Referee's notes
*nuttin
*
Numbers*
~ Protect: 4% energy
~ Taunt: 4% energy
~ Spite: 3% energy
~ Iron Defense: 2% energy
~ Assurance: 8% damage. Rolled 10 for a crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 2% energy.
~ Brick Break: 9% damage. Rolled 46 for a crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 4% energy.

*Next round
*~ Zorbutt attacks
~ Sunflower attacks


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 7, 2015)

Okay so. Let's kick it off with another *Iron Defense*, then follow up with some *Spite* of our own. Then, maybe, let's finish it off with some good old fashioned status effects with *Toxic.* If at any time you end up Taunted though, just beat him over the head with *Sacred Sword* a couple times. 

*Iron Defense/Sacred Sword ~ Spite/Sacred Sword ~ Toxic/Sacred Sword*


----------



## see ya (Feb 8, 2015)

Ooh! It's okay little guy, we'll get 'em. 

Start by smacking her around a bit with *Dark Pulse*. Then steal some of that sweet, sweet defense for yourself with *Psych Up* (don't worry about the Spite, you'll only need it once.) *Protect* against the Toxic. 

*Dark Pulse* ~ *Psych Up* ~ *Protect*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 9, 2015)

*=Sunflower vs Zora of Termina: Round Two= []

**Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: *91% *| Energy: 91%
Mood: rapidly coming up with more choice words for Alexis.
Condition: none
Dark Pulse ~ Psych Up ~ Protect

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 92% | Energy: 90%
Mood: wiping dragon spit off her tassel crossly.
Condition: Def+2. Protect spited (+4% energy to use).
Iron Defense/Sacred Sword ~ Spite/Sacred Sword ~ Toxic/Sacred Sword


Rising to his feet and spitting up clumps of earth and luminous moss, Euclid hissed at Alexis, snapping vengefully at her tassel as she impishly hovered away out of reach. He went to give chase, but hung back, deciding to pick her off at range instead. The gloom in the arena seemed to cling to his body, darkness welling around him as he focused on his distaste for Alexis until he could hold it no longer, sending a ripple of dark negative energy spreading in all directions. It buffeted against Alexis, sending her spinning to the ground and bouncing her back into the air, where she span dizzily and tried to right herself. 

Alexis' eyes rolled back to their usual alignment and widened in alarm; he was breaking through her defenses! She counteracted this the only way she knew how; more metal! Bracing her swords together and holding still in an impregnable defensive pose, she encased her body in another layer of glimmering molten steel, which hardened onto her to compound her protective shell.

Now it was Euclid's turn to worry. If she kept hunkering down like that, trying to leave a mark on her could get really nasty... he shook his head. This was no attitude to go on with! If he wanted to win, he needed to pump himself up. She was no better than him! Hell, he could take a hit just as well as she could, even without that stupid metal all over him. He repeated self-encouragement like this in his head until he convinced himself he was unstoppable, puffing out his chest and staring Alexis down victoriously. Heck, he felt like he could take on the whole world!

Watching this performance, Alexis' blades exchanged a glance and each rolled their eye at one another. _Get a load of this punk, _they seemed to say, as Euclid looked on, starting to feel a little foolish about his arrogant display. He blushed in embarrassment, a purple aura clouding him as he hung his head. He was so caught up in trying to psych himself that he kind of forgot there were other pairs of eyes on him as he stopped to pat himself metaphorically on the back. No way he'd act so humiliatingly big-headed again any time soon; or at least it'd take a lot of persuasion to make him.

Seeing her mind trick had sunk in, Alexis decided it was high time she added injury to insult. Her right blade began to fizzle, a caustic purple toxin coating it as she floated closer to the disarmingly still Euclid. She faltered slightly, wondering whether his nonchalance was a little _too _handy to her right now, but ultimately she was too loath to let a great chance for as hit such as this slip from her. She lunged forward, swinging her poisoned blade overhand and bringing it down on Euclid- only to have it bounce away with a great echoing _clang_, a burst of resisting force answering her strike and tossing her end over end onto the ground. Confused, she rose to the air again, squinting at Euclid. Her piercing gaze demanded answers as to how he deflected such a perfect strike, and Euclid provided them, his forcefield flashing brightly as he dismissed it with a cruel snigger.​ 

*Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: *91%* | Energy: 80%
Mood: "Heh, they'll have to start calling me Keter after this performance."
Condition: Def+4. Psych Up spited (+4% energy to use).
Dark Pulse ~ Psych Up ~ Protect

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 77% | Energy: 81%
Mood: "way to go, Righty." "hey, screw you."
Condition: Def+4. Protect spited (+4% energy to use).
Iron Defense ~ Spite ~ Toxic

*Referee's notes
*~ Brick Break actually should've dealt 9% damage last round, not 7%; somehow I missed the super-effective modifier and failed to notice when I went round to double-check my working. Euclid's numbers have been tweaked accordingly. Sorry!
~ Re-reading my description of Spite, it totally sounds more like a Torment, but screw it pretend I'm not crap
*
Numbers
*~ Dark Pulse: 15% damage. Rolled 96 to cause flinching (needed 20 or lower to pass). Rolled 25 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 3% energy.
~ Iron Defense: 2% energy
~ Psych Up: 1% energy per stat level copied (4% total)
~ Spite: 3% energy
~ Protect: 4% energy
~ Toxic: 4% energy

*Next round
*~ Sunflower attacks
~ Zoreo attacks​


----------



## see ya (Feb 10, 2015)

Good... _Good_...

Now it's time to get funky. *Work Up* and then go on the offensive with more *Dark Pulse.* If for some insane reason she tries to use Protect despite the Spite or otherwise block your attacks, *Work Up* again before going back to your assault. 

*Work Up* ~ *Dark Pulse*/*Work Up* ~ *Dark Pulse*/*Work Up*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 11, 2015)

Well alright then. Let's try that status again with *Swagger*, then *Spite* Dark Pulse also. Then hit it over the head with *Sacred Sword.

Swagger ~ Spite ~ Sacred Sword
*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 12, 2015)

*=Sunflower vs Zora of Termina: Round Three=* [] 

*Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: 91% | Energy: 80%
Mood: "Heh, they'll have to start calling me Keter after this performance."
Condition: Def+4. Psych Up spited (+4% energy to use).
Work Up ~ Dark Pulse/Work Up ~ Dark Pulse/Work Up

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 77% | Energy: 81%
Mood: "way to go, Righty." "hey, screw you."
Condition: Def+4. Protect spited (+4% energy to use).
Swagger ~ Spite ~ Sacred Sword


Cocky from his highly productive previous round, Euclid slipped back into his showboating, making a big spectacle of working himself up to finish off this sound butt-kicking. He began to rhythmically squat and straighten his legs, suppling his body up with push-ups while chanting self-encouragement under his breath to mentally prepare himself for the fight ahead. With a final stretch, he turned to Alexis and snarled menacingly, feeling physically and mentally fortified and eager to get his fangs back into her.

Alexis, however, wasn't impressed by his spectacle. She sauntered towards him (as well as one can saunter without legs), sarcastically mocking his egotistical pep talk and generally assaulting him with an infuriating air of arrogance. To her glee he took the bait, and was whipped up into a frenzy of anger so intense he almost tripped over his own feet trying to pounce at her.

Shaking his head, he tried to calm himself just for a moment to think things through. Sure, he _could _leap on her and rip her into so many chunks of metal and stupid purple cloth, but he knew his trainer's orders were the way to go. She set 'em up, he knocked 'em down, that was how it went. And the command she was calling to him was another Dark Pulse, which, though not quite so... _bodily _and _visceral _a dismemberment as his current brand of blood lust had him thirsting for, he couldn't deny had been damned effective in the past. Releasing a deep breath and clearing the rage from his head, he refocused his anger into another dark aura of negative energy, roaring as he released it in a wave that spread across the arena and slammed into Alexis with a satisfyingly painful sound.

She reeled slightly from the impact, steadying herself in the air and shaking it off. That damned well _hurt_. Even more than the last time, and she'd be damned if he was doing it to her again so easily, as long as she had anything to say about it. She held her swords vertically, the eyes glowing with an ominous purple light, causing Euclid to wince nervously as the same aura enveloped his body. Deeply chanting an incantation, Alexis laid a curse on that attack to prevent its usage, one that wouldn't be easy for Euclid to lift.

The Deino's fury built as he struggled to summon the energy for another Dark Pulse; focus as he might, the aura refused to surface, as though some eldritch force were holding it back. Grunting from the physical and mental strain, he finally broke through whatever was holding him back, bellowing with effort as finally another dark wave billowed out from beneath him, wreathing Alexis in shadow. He stared triumphantly at the pitch black area where once she stood, until a piercing white light cut out through the darkness. Alexis hurtled from the shade, blade held high and wreathed in righteous energy. Euclid snarled as the blade bore down on his head, cutting through the resilience he'd stolen from Alexis and smiting him full force. He howled, holding a claw to his head as she whirled away victorious, spitting the most hateful of vitriol after her and swearing he'd pay her back tenfold.​

*Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: 79% | Energy: 68%
Mood: "I will murder that goddamn sword thing bastard I swear to god"
Condition: Atk+3, Def+4, SpAtk+1. Dark Pulse and Psych Up spited (+4% energy to use). Confused (moderate).
Work Up ~ Dark Pulse ~ Dark Pulse

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 43% | Energy: 68%
Mood: starting to feel rather dull.
Condition: Def+4. Protect spited (+4% energy to use).
Swagger ~ Spite ~ Sacred Sword

*Numbers
*~ Work Up: 2% energy
~ Swagger: 4% energy
~ Dark Pulse #1: confusion check rolled an 80 (needed over 50 to pass). 17% damage. Rolled a 66 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). Rolled a 51 to cause flinching (needed 20 or lower to pass). 3% energy.
~ Spite: 4% energy
~ Dark Pulse #2: confusion check rolled a 53. 17% damage. Rolled a 94 to crit. Rolled a 38 to cause flinching. 7% energy.
~ Sacred Sword: 12% damage. Rolled a 77 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 5% energy.

*Next round
*~ Zorient Express attacks
~ Sunflower attacks​


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 17, 2015)

OKAY THANK GOD THE DQ TIMER IS TWO WEEKS i'm so dense

vast shrug
Okay, let's see. How about we start off with *Psych Up,* since the stat boons would be nice to have. Then I guess just try to whack it with *Sacred Sword* a couple times. If it tries to protect against those, *Spite* it one last time, I think.

*Psych Up ~ Sacred Sword/Spite ~ Sacred Sword/Spite*


----------



## see ya (Feb 22, 2015)

Hmm... You seem mad, little guy. Real mad. How about you let that anger out? Get your nastiest insults ready. *Taunt* and *Torment*! Scream and shout! Then hit hard with *Earth Power*! Then... uhm, well you're probably too tired to do anything after that soo... 

*Taunt* + *Torment* ~ *Earth Power*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 23, 2015)

*=Sunflower vs Zora of Termina: Round Four= [] 

**Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: 79% | Energy: 68%
Mood: "I will murder that goddamn sword thing bastard I swear to god"
Condition: Atk+3, Def+4, SpAtk+1. Dark Pulse and Psych Up spited (+4% energy to use). Confused (moderate).
Taunt + Torment ~ Earth Power

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 43% | Energy: 68%
Mood: starting to feel rather dull.
Condition: Def+4. Protect spited (+4% energy to use).
Psych Up ~ Sacred Sword/Spite ~ Sacred Sword/Spite


Euclid's  vicious rage persisted well into the next round, an endless, frenzied  string of abuse pouring from his mouth. His opponent's reaction went  from gleeful to annoyed to somewhat upset, but Alexis buried her hurt  feelings under a veneer of rage. That rage only became genuine when  Euclid stepped up his tirade into double time and said something about  Alexis' mother he really oughtn't have, and the Doublade screeched in  anger, the eye on both her hilts narrowing in a murderous rage as she  held herself back from slitting his dirty, shit-flinging little throat  with all she was worth.

Soon enough, that proved to be not  enough. Her trainers' commands sailed above her head, her mind  discarding them as it appraised them for Deino-slaying potential and  found them lacking. Taking matters into her own blades, she flung  herself forward, her swords flailing wildly as she beat down on Euclid  in a flurry of wild, artless strikes. So consumed and uncoordinated with  anger was she that half her hits struck against her other blade painfully, but  she was numb to any sensation but bloodlust, stopping only when she  tired and Euclid was able to wriggle away.

Even blacker and bluer  than usual, Euclid's hatred resurfaced, and with a furious bark he  channeled it into a counterattack. Flinging his head back, he let out a  bestial howl, a ripple spreading through the very ground as the great  roar rang through the forest. The earth beneath Alexis responded  particularly violently, the crust of the dirt buckling and splitting  apart into a great deep chasm. The dim luminescence of the fungi was  blotted out by the white-hot geyser of molten rock that spewed forth  from the earth's mantle, and Alexis was scalded by the fiery burst,  leaving her metal glowing with the heat even  after it receded back into the ground. She rapidly cooled in the  temperate forest air, but a glow remained around her, now of  purplish-black. The stone tucked into her tassel had activated, reacting  to her plight and imbuing her  with its shadowy powers.

She was all too keen to put this new  strength to work and grind Euclid into the dirt, springing at him again  with her blade enveloped in a bright, angelic light. She smote him  soundly across the head, cutting through his defenses and leaving a  painful gash across his sinful scalp. Euclid recoiled from the slash  with a screech of agony, but Alexis followed it up, dispelling the holy  light to allow her stone's dark energy to take hold and striking him  across the face with the flat of her blade.

Grunting and holding  his bleeding head, Euclid backed off, resisting his own urge to fling  himself at Alexis and tear her to paperclips. His trainer was right;  that rant had taken it out of him, and he really couldn't handle another  attack for a few minutes. Meanwhile, Alexis was puzzling out a dilemma;  she _wanted_ to ram Euclid with another Sacred Sword, really she  did, but through her rage the latent dejection bubbled to the surface.  She couldn't have him start to think she was just a one-trick pony. That  would just give him more mean things to say about her! Her conflicting  emotions raged back and forth for several moments before she struck out  in a whirl of mental anguish, blindly slashing at the resting Euclid and beating out all of her as  tears streamed from each of her eyes. She let out a melancholy wail as  her blades clattered clumsily together in the course of her chaotic  whirl of frustration. The dark power enhancing her blades bit into her  almost as much as her opponent, who grunted in pain as he struggled to  his feet and lumbered lethargically away, leaving Alexis to collapse to  the floor in a big, moping lump of emotion. All her anger had been flushed out by that last beatdown, leaving her to forlornly mull over Euclid's insults in her mind and sink deeper into morosity.


*Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: 61% | Energy: 53%
Mood: somewhat apprehensive of Alexis' sudden unpredictability.
Condition: Atk+3, Def+4, SpAtk+1. Dark Pulse and Psych Up spited (+4% energy to use). Confused (mild).
Taunt + Torment ~ Earth Power ~ nothing

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 26% | Energy: 57%
Mood: feeling sorry for herself.
Condition: Def+4. Protect spited (+4% energy to use). Tormented (moderate). Dusk Stone activated; +2% damage to all attacks.
Struggle ~ Sacred Sword ~ Struggle

*Referee's notes
*~ Alexis used Struggle on the first and third actions due to Taunt (as well as Torment on the third preventing Sacred Sword), which I'm reffing as the afflicted Pokémon _having_  to use an offensive action rather than just not being able to use  non-offensive ones. I mean if it's in such a mad rage it won't settle  for any commands other than beating its opponent's face in I can't see that it would  be happy to just sit there and do nothing either.
~ Alexis' Dusk Stone activated on the second action.

*Calculations
*~ Taunt + Torment: 4% energy each for the component moves + 2% to combine.
~ Struggle #1: 1% damage, 1% recoil damage, 3% energy.
~ Earth Power: 14% damage, 5% energy.
~ Sacred Sword: 14% damage, 5% energy.
~ Struggle #2: 3% damage, 2% recoil damage, 3% energy.

*Next round
*~ Floette attacks
~ The Adventures of Rick and Zorty attacks​


----------



## see ya (Feb 24, 2015)

Let's end this. *Earth Power* until fainted sword. If for some reason you're prevented from completing an attack, *Focus Energy* before continuing the assault. 

*Earth Power/Focus Energy* ~ *Earth Power/Focus Energy* ~ *Earth Power/Focus Energy*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 25, 2015)

Alright, I think we know we're about to go down, here. So let's be a couple evil pieces of shit. You're in a bad mood. Let's start off with *Destiny Bond*, then we'll vent that *Frustration.* Then, if you're still able, one last *Sacred Sword.

Destiny Bond ~ Frustration ~ Sacred Sword
*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 25, 2015)

*=Sunflower vs Zora of Termina: Round Five=* []

*Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: 61% | Energy: 53%
Mood: somewhat apprehensive of Alexis' sudden unpredictability.
Condition: Atk+3, Def+4, SpAtk+1. Dark Pulse and Psych Up spited (+4% energy to use). Confused (mild).
Earth Power/Focus Energy ~ Earth Power/Focus Energy ~ Earth Power/Focus Energy

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 26% | Energy: 57%
Mood: feeling sorry for herself.
Condition: Def+4. Protect spited (+4% energy to use). Tormented (moderate). Dusk Stone activated; +2% damage to all attacks.
Destiny Bond ~ Frustration ~ Sacred Sword


Euclid grinned at the broken pile of scrap his opponent had been reduced to- perhaps broken only emotionally for now, but he could soon see to extending that status to the physical realm. He flung his maw skyward and roared, another wound opening in the earth directly beneath Alexis and blasting her with another eruption of terrestrial power.

Despite the great vent of force spewed upon her, Alexis barely flinched. It was over. She knew it was. Euclid was right. She was too weak, too pathetic, too useless to ever best him. It was the end for her, but damn if she wasn't going to take him down as well. A final tear slid down each of her blades as a flare of ghostly energy burst out of her body, wrapping her in a sinister wreath forged of the very essence of death.

Her macabre display threw Euclid somewhat, and he flinched away in revulsion for the merest of seconds before he steeled himself. The rage cleared from his mind, and all he saw was a lost, broken soul who had resigned herself to her fate. All he could do for her now was put her down. With a final screech, the scar in the ground yawned open once more, and another torrent of Ground energy burst forth, sending Alexis spiralling into the air and clattering into a helpless heap. She lay dazed for a moment, the force overwhelming her fragile mind before she succumbed to her wounds, spasmed weakly, and expired. 

Euclid strode forward to gloat over his fallen foe, wantonly ignoring the fact that the shadow hanging over her prone body had not faded. He was taken quite by surprise when a tendril of shadow burst forth from it, wrapping around his neck and sapping his very life. He wailed helplessly, more tendrils erupting from where Alexis lay and snaring him, causing him to waste away second by second. His struggles grew weaker, the shadows constricting him ever tighter, until he offered a final twitch and grew still, the tendrils receding whence they came and dumping the remains of the Deino where he fell.​

*Sunflower*
*








*





Euclid  <Hustle>
Health: 0% | Energy: 43%
Mood: knocked out!
Condition: knocked out!
Earth Power ~ Earth Power

*Zora of Termina*
*








*





Alexis  <No Guard> @Dusk Stone
Health: 0% | Energy: 44%
Mood: knocked out!
Condition: knocked out!
Destiny Bond

*Referee's notes
*~ Euclid's confusion faded on the second action.
~ the second Earth Power lowered Alexis' special defense, for what it's worth.
~ had to take to the question thread to ask what Destiny Bond shaves off in terms of energy, but it's moot here since it ended in a double fainting so I didn't bother postponing the reffing for an answer.
*
Calculations
*~ Earth Power #1: 14% damage, 5% energy.
~ Destiny Bond: 13% energy
~ Earth Power #2: 14% damage, 5% energy.

*Next round
*~ Zorgasm sends out
~ Floette sends out and attacks
~ La Zor attacks

(i _think _that's how it should work)​


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 3, 2015)

After much careful deliberation (read: I got lazy), I'm gonna go ahead and send out *Jade.*


----------



## see ya (Mar 4, 2015)

Let's start off with a bang. *Darwin*, stop pondering and get out there. 

Start with yet another *Taunt*, then *Hone Claws* to get some of that sweet, sweet accuracy. Then *Crunch* the ghost. Yes, I said bite the ghost. It'll work!  If your Taunt gets Protected against, then just take two turns to sharpen your claws. 

*Taunt/Hone Claws* ~ *Hone Claws* ~ *Crunch*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 17, 2015)

*DQ warning for Zora.* You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 20, 2015)

*Zora of Termina is DQed.*

Prizes

Sunflower: $8
Sangfroidish: $5

Euclid and Alexis recieve 2XP each.


----------

